# Wanted H pattern Dog box or sequential



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

As per the title
Does anyone have an H pattern Dog box or sequential forsale

Would consider Holinger, OS, HKS, PPG, Samsona, PGS, Speedteck and budget varies by whats on offer

I would also consider a whole car purchase to get Holinger

Or broken gearbox as I am aware there are companies who now offer spare and upgrades for the old HKS and OS88's

I have cash or a low mileage getrag I could do a deal with


----------

